# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Erreur Kivy MTDev is not supported by your version of linux

## kristen44

Bonjour la liste,

J'essaie de mettre  Python plus kivy pour faire une app pour mobiles.
J'ai recopi un exercice trouv sur le net et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant en console :




> [ERROR  ] [Input       ] MTDev is not supported by your version of linux


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? Comment puis-je corriger a ?

pour  info :
Kivy        v2.0.0
Python   v3.9.9
Linux Mint  20.3 UNA

Merci de votre aide
Kristen

----------


## jurassic pork

hello,
Quel est le message complet de l'erreur ? (TraceBack)
Les paquets *libmtdev-dev* et* libmtdev1* de ta distribution linux sont-ils installs ?

Ami calmant, J.P

----------


## kristen44

> hello,
> Quel est le message complet de l'erreur ? (TraceBack)
> Les paquets *libmtdev-dev* et* libmtdev1* de ta distribution linux sont-ils installs ?


Voil le traceback :


```

```

Autrement les paquets libmtdev1 et libmtdev1:i386 taient bien installs mais pas libmtdev-dev. Je l'ai install : toujours les mmes messages d'erreur...

----------


## wiztricks

> Autrement les paquets libmtdev1 et libmtdev1:i386 taient bien installs mais pas libmtdev-dev. Je l'ai install : toujours les mmes messages d'erreur...


Sur Linux, a va chercher les DLL suivant les rpertoires donns par la variable d'environnement LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
Ceci dit, ce n'est pas le message d'erreur initial (MTDev is not supported by your version of linux).

- W

----------


## jurassic pork

Hello,



> Voil le traceback :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Autrement les paquets libmtdev1 et libmtdev1:i386 taient bien installs mais pas libmtdev-dev. Je l'ai install : toujours les mmes messages d'erreur...


Moi je n'ai pas de souci sous Ubuntu 20.04
Aprs le chargement des paquets as-tu fait un 



> sudo ldconfig -v


pour mettre  jour le chargeur de bibliothques dynamiques ?

et si tu fais un 



> sudo ldconfig -p | grep mtdev


qu'est-ce que cela donne ?

Ami calmant, J.P

----------


## kristen44

a me donne a :


```

```

Les librairies sont bien l.. mais j'ai toujours la mme erreur.

----------


## jurassic pork

regarde* ici*  la dernire rponse.
A noter que moi aussi j'utilise sous Ubuntu pyCharm et je l'ai install par le tlchargement chez JetBrains pas par le Software Manager.

----------


## kristen44

Ah... on croit tenir le bon bout, et puis patatras... J'ai supprimer PyCharm et l'ai rinstall  partir du site, comme recommand.

Maintenant, il me dit qu'il n'y pas de module kivy... Je ne sais plus comment je l'avais install avant, mais a s'tait pass sans problme. L, j'ai essay en suivant les - parfois nbuleuses - indications du site mais rien n'y fait..

----------


## jurassic pork

si tu  as supprim pycharm il faut recharger tous les modules qui taient dans son "venv" dans pycharm il y a un onglet  en bas (python packages) qui permet de grer les modules pypi :

----------


## kristen44

jurassik pork : merci ! Plus de message d'erreur ! C'est quand mme surprenant que des distros proposent des versionsproposent des versions de logiciels amenant ce genre de problmes...

Enfin, encore merci, moi, je n'ai plus qu' coder...

----------

